# GB Pharmaceuticals



## Gaul (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone heard of this new lab and ever used them? My source has loads of this and says its a new lab and it's not Global Britannic which I at first thought.


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

few ppl at the gym have been using this,im gonna give it a go myself when i go back on cycle as i can no longer get hold of lixus


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

be interested as well as its hitting norfolk hard at the moment so love to know its quality


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

whats the GB stand for?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

apple said:


> whats the GB stand for?


Wouldn't suprise me if doesn't stand for anything, just a ploy to jump on GB's good rep.


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

stands for Great Britain mate.


----------



## AnabolicFrank (Feb 21, 2011)

I have used the tren, it smelt and looks potent.

sweating like a pig....


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

mars1960 said:


> Wouldn't suprise me if doesn't stand for anything, just a ploy to jump on GB's good rep.


Sounds about right lazy gits.


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

i think it maybe a certain brand we cant mention on here relabelling from what ive been told


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

what is with this "we can't mention" thing?


----------



## wonderstar (Aug 2, 2010)

so many bloody labs popping up all over the shop its bloody hard to tell who's who and who's not! do you know any other lads who are using this stuff your source has? i would let them be the lab rats first personally!


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its exactly the same lab as Power Hammer steroids. Dont know who is copying who though..... but its the same stuff anyways


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

gaz_0001 said:


> Its exactly the same lab as Power Hammer steroids. Dont know who is copying who though..... but its the same stuff anyways


were did you find that info out???

I love threads like this


----------



## Gaul (Jan 13, 2010)

Well.. is Power Hammer any good then? ****ed up name lol.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

webby06_2007 said:


> were did you find that info out???
> 
> I love threads like this


Just put two and two together, the both have the exact same lineup in both Orals & Injectables

They have some unusual stuff, and some unusual concentrations.... to name a few.

Dual Tren

Primo @ 120mg/ml

Tren A @ 120mg/ml

Dont think its a conincidence


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Probably saw the people ripping the pi55 out the name so changed it I expect lol (Not to be taken as gospel :lol: )


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

AnabolicFrank said:


> I have used the tren, it smelt and looks potent.
> 
> sweating like a pig....


cheers for input 1st poster


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

gaz_0001 said:


> Just put two and two together, the both have the exact same lineup in both Orals & Injectables
> 
> They have some unusual stuff, and some unusual concentrations.... to name a few.
> 
> ...


that dont back your statement up at all ,just becasue they have the same line up that dont mean they are the same lab by any means , dont you ever think some new labs look at what other labs are knocking out and copy there line up?

pscarb was talking about this exact thing a few hours ago ,people assumeing things .


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

apple said:


> that dont back your statement up at all ,just becasue they have the same line up that dont mean they are the same lab by any means , dont you ever think some new labs look at what other labs are knocking out and copy there line up?
> 
> pscarb was talking about this exact thing a few hours ago ,people assumeing things .


You are very correct, it is purely an assumption.

It does have a little weight behind it though.

Cant think of any other lab that does primo or tren a in 120mg/ml. Cant think of any other lab that does dual tren 50/50 tren a & tren e. Cant think of any other lab that 100% share the full lineup of orals & oils, that come in the exact same concentrations & tablet count.

Just thought id mention it to see if anyone else had noticed this since power hammer were getting some bad feedback. Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## joseph (Jan 31, 2009)

I've had a guy try this and I'm sure grape seed oil would have done more to him he was on tren '120' no tern cough no sides nothing. Deca was crap but not to say it wouldn't work for you lol gb pharmaceuticals union jack flag in background can't make out the writing black cap trying to live off global brittanic so would not advise to anyone


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

power hammer seem to have dissapeared, hmmmm


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

Funny thing is your slating this lab in other threads... And since the original product was introduced, the labels have been improved tenfold (id imagine a new startup lab would have to make some sacrifices to start with) and the whole idea of underground labs in the first place was to save people money so cheap is generally the idea, its just that so many resellers bump up the price with ridiculous profit margins that the general steroid user is quite used to paying near on 50 quid for a 10ml bottle of whatever, get your head out of the ground, wake up., its about whats inside the product, the label aint the be all and end all... id be happy to take a photo and upload here for anyone that was interested. Again i would steer clear of josephs false claims and advise anyone to try out the product themselves. If any one was to listen to people like joseph, then most labs wouldnt have the success they have today. I would presume joseph sells all the products he is advertising and as he doesnt have access to the GBP stuff is dissuading other users against it, that would seem a likely explanation for his obvious false allegations of the product. Wherever i go theres always a troll like joseph lurking under the bridge.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

wouldlike to see some pictures if possable please mate ^^


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

Will get on the case with that one and get some pictures up as soon as i can..


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Ukanabolics may i ask -

If your 'not' the owner of gb pharma, why are you getting so uptight about it being slagged off?

No lab should be slagged off unless theres solid proof to do so, i get that.

But for someone stating you have access, most people do have access to labs these days, why defend gb pharma?

Bit like me for an example having access to rohm or EL and a member stating to avoid these labs,you dont see me appearing as soon as a thread comes up about rohm or el defending it unless i owned these labs

As a user having contact to gb pharma you are taking this a little too seriously unless simply you where the owner

Not trying to start a war but does look a little od, dont you think

Chill out if gb pharma is good many will say, if its not then feedback gd or bd will appear


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Ukanabolics may i ask -

If your 'not' the owner of gb pharma, why are you getting so uptight about it being slagged off?

No lab should be slagged off unless theres solid proof to do so, i get that.

But for someone stating you have access, most people do have access to labs these days, why defend gb pharma?

Bit like me for an example having access to rohm or EL and a member stating to avoid these labs,you dont see me appearing as soon as a thread comes up about rohm or el defending it unless i owned these labs

As a user having contact to gb pharma you are taking this a little too seriously unless simply you where the owner

Not trying to start a war but does look a little od, dont you think

Chill out if gb pharma is good many will say, if its not then feedback gd or bd will appear


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

JCMUSCLE said:


> Ukanabolics may i ask -
> 
> If your 'not' the owner of gb pharma, why are you getting so uptight about it being slagged off?
> 
> ...


You double posted that mate. Yes i agree with you, time and feedback will tell, but like i said i do know the guy who creates this stuff and hes a very fair and honourable guy and the feedback ive seen on the lab conflicts with what this joseph guy says. I just believe in new labs being given chances, thats all. Id be the same with other labs where there was somebody blatantly just trying to tarnish the name and i knew otherwise. I think most labs are threatened by the gb pharma prices thats all. Its about time a lab and its resellers started charging fairly for UGL products. Labs always tend to slag off other labs and pretend to be a forum user and they start making up rumours. Just like the rohm with the hepatitus b rumour a while ago lol or hep c i cant remember. I dont believe this is a moral way to gain business, its a very pathetic method if you ask me. I also have access to rohm, body nutrition, blah blah blah. But i dont start spouting out use this, use that, i just give my honest opinion on a product. I personally dont recommend anybody take ugl gear, but if you are willing to try and experiment, then i would give some of these new labs a chance, and you might be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry bud posted twice by accident, running it off an iphone lol,

Agreed totally with what you say, just maybee the way youve written your posts could startle a few uk-m members


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

do we have a picture of this gb gear?


----------



## joseph (Jan 31, 2009)

im sorry mate but your being way to defensive about this lab, you know the owner or creator as you mentioned in another post as JCmuscle said your coming on a bit too strong about this whole thing and on me. all i have said is in short ways its a **** lab thats my opinion which i am sharing with other users maybe they will like 'gb' labs i don't know. but you are very defensive over this whole thing man chill the f out if you don't own it chill and lets not get personal mate calling me a troll its very easy doing that on the screen. just to repeat in MY opinion 'GB pharmaceuticals looks like whats in it **** some guys have tried it and got f all out of it' ukanabolics dont get personal a simple it worked for you and joseph don't know what he is talking about is enough you dont need start calling me a troll. act a bit more mature mate


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

apple said:


> do we have a picture of this gb gear?


GBP Orals










GBP Injectables


----------



## jimbecs1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice indeed hope its as good as it now looks :thumbup1:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

very chessey looking labels imo but that dont mean jack s h i t ....just one of many ugl,s ..

wonder if this stuff is made in the uk? lmfao


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

ukabx said:


> GBP Orals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that first vial DBOL 50?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

apple said:


> very chessey looking labels imo but that dont mean jack s h i t ....just one of many ugl,s ..
> 
> wonder if this stuff is made in the uk? lmfao


could always ask ukabx.....he's the one selling it :lol:


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

pirus said:


> Is that first vial DBOL 50?


Yes the first one is injectable dbol (methandienone dosed at 50mg/ml)


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

milner575 said:


> could always ask ukabx.....he's the one selling it :lol:


Lot of hostility on this board it seems. I just provided pictures as asked. IMO the labels look okay, personally ROHM labels/biochem/ are some of the worst ive seen. Yet ROHM is often favoured as one of the best labs ;-)

Labels dont mean diddly squat but the GBP labels dont look horrendous but also arent comparable to say sciroxx. Theyre decent enough though to portray that they lab takes its brand seriously and want to impress its customers with packaging and hopefully the product aswell, in my experience via people who have taken it so far that seems to be the case.


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

apple said:


> very chessey looking labels imo but that dont mean jack s h i t ....just one of many ugl,s ..
> 
> wonder if this stuff is made in the uk? lmfao


cheesey? i presume you mean the flag lol


----------



## massive bastard (Jul 4, 2010)

wtf new ugl at top whack prices seen well established labs cheaper no thanks will leave gbp well alone lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ukabx, you seem to know your labs, what's your view on Lixus labs? My source has their Tbol 10mg and I was thinking of getting some.


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

massive bastard said:


> wtf new ugl at top whack prices seen well established labs cheaper no thanks will leave gbp well alone lol


I would ask where youve seen the prices... but i think thats against the rules. But i can assure this neck of the woods they arent top whack ;-)


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

In my humble honest opinion, i would rate Lixus and Body Nutrition around the same. I generally dont trust ugl's for things like halo, tbol, etc. I know when body nutritions anavar got tested that was in fact tbol but dosed at 10mg. I would be a bit skeptical. Although i have generally heard great feedback of lixus i have always been skeptical of the brand. I am not entirely convinced that the stuff is accurately dosed. I highly recommend sciroxx but due to a recent spate of events the labs in israel have been having a lot of problems lately. Axio no more, biogen is likely next. So they are illusive and products are hard to source.

If i was to choose any tbol though it would definitely be the sciroxx turinadex without doubt. Sciroxx is one lab that i do trust and you will find many agree. ROHM is a lab that i believe once used to be up there with the original British Dragon, but what with a new bio producing their goods and pricing way out of touch with the current market I am reluctant to recommend them these days.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheers for taking the time to reply mate. So as far as dosage goes would I be better off taking say 50g of sciroxx Tbol over 80g of Lixus Tbol?


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Cheers for taking the time to reply mate. So as far as dosage goes would I be better off taking say 50g of sciroxx Tbol over 80g of Lixus Tbol?


without a doubt, lets try n keep on topic about gb pharma for now. but if you do need any advice just pm me and ill drop you my email or write a seperate thread on here and ill do my best to help


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Back on topic, the labelling does look a bit comical on the GB stuff but as already stated the pro chem labels are just one colour and very basic.

I remember on here recently someone had bought some 'Arnold' test which came in a little kit with pins, barrels the lot. That hot ridiculed but turned out to be good to go.


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Back on topic, the labelling does look a bit comical on the GB stuff but as already stated the pro chem labels are just one colour and very basic.
> 
> I remember on here recently someone had bought some 'Arnold' test which came in a little kit with pins, barrels the lot. That hot ridiculed but turned out to be good to go.


Yes its the ol' "Don't judge a book by its cover" Theres lots of decent labs with **** labels. Ironically global britannic looked **** poor. But was a good lab.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Only trouble is you sell it on your site don't ya? SO why would you slag it off


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

milner575 said:


> Only trouble is you sell it on your site don't ya? SO why would you slag it off


Like i said i DONT generally recommend any 10mls, i recommend people take pharma gear. I will firmly say now, i am not a fan of biogen ;-) that contradicts what your saying pal ;-) if you look on that site your talking about, youll see biogen is there.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

joseph said:


> This ukabx guy is full of **** he is flogging this stuff on a site along with other stuff no wonder he's so focking on this gb sht don't try plug the crap you sell on here. Labels and stuff in the bottles is **** and orals they are capsules that is crap it's a tablet generation bro tell the 'creator' to get with it


lol..............


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

joseph said:


> This ukabx guy is full of **** he is flogging this stuff on a site along with other stuff no wonder he's so focking on this gb sht don't try plug the crap you sell on here. Labels and stuff in the bottles is **** and orals they are capsules that is crap it's a tablet generation bro tell the 'creator' to get with it


Usually i don't like to repeat myself... but "Grow the f*ck up", mod's/someone sort this loon out.


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

joseph said:


> This ukabx guy is full of **** he is flogging this stuff on a site along with other stuff no wonder he's so focking on this gb sht don't try plug the crap you sell on here. Labels and stuff in the bottles is **** and orals they are capsules that is crap it's a tablet generation bro tell the 'creator' to get with it


Can you explain to me in your own words the benefits of tablets over capsules, when it comes to raw steroid powders?


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

Threepwood said:


> Well I've got some GB Winstrol and plan to use it in my summer cycle .. I'll let you know if it's legit
> 
> Gonna be quite annoyed if it's no good UKabx


keep me posted, i am sure you will be more than happy


----------



## joseph (Jan 31, 2009)

i c ukabx has been banned not surprised it was clear he was plugging this stuff hard compared to other stuff and was getting very personal anyways peace


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahhh didn't notice he was banned.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump!

Anybody tried these yet?


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

i got some of this stuff the other day, GB Pharma Test E 300mg, Looks bent as fvck, i'll post a pic when i get home.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

GMme; you mean the vial is bent or what?


----------



## jimbecs1 (Mar 24, 2011)

ive been using it for a while and know a load of guys on it and they are very happy with the stuff very good gains the first batch i got the labels was crap but the new stuff has well been improved although its not the label that does the work...


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

i have been using the test 400 and i find it very good, only probelm is sex drive is too high lol


----------



## bigmack (Apr 13, 2011)

READ THE RULES.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

jimbecs1 said:


> ive been using it for a while and know a load of guys on it and they are very happy with the stuff very good gains the first batch i got the labels was crap but the new stuff has well been improved although its not the label that does the work...


you forgot to add your price list...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Have there been anymore reports on the GB Pharma stuff? I got a couple of bottles a while ago but havent used them yet. Would be interested to know what people think of them......


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

2+2=


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Slightly confused by the 2+2= fella?


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> Slightly confused by the 2+2= fella?


he's banned and he's post not exist anymore i guess.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

joseph said:


> i c ukabx has been banned not surprised it was clear he was plugging this stuff hard compared to other stuff and was getting very personal anyways peace


well, even he's banned due to advertising, I still think some of his comments helpful....


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Im just curious if anyone had tried the GB stuff since he was banned. Got a couple of 10ml vials in my cupboard and would rather not inject myself with crud if you know what I mean? If anyone had any good/bad experience with it I would be really grateful to hear about it either way?


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Although still haven't got to the time of me taking my GB Winstrol , i have been reading on a couple other forums that GB is good to go


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I know a few guys using the test 400 with very good results


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> Im just curious if anyone had tried the GB stuff since he was banned. Got a couple of 10ml vials in my cupboard and would rather not inject myself with crud if you know what I mean? If anyone had any good/bad experience with it I would be really grateful to hear about it either way?


Nowadays everything got union flag on it, you should use it too to celebrate royal wedding lol


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah cool thanks lads, would be interested to find out what other forums you read the comments on Threepwood or would that be against rules of this forum?

narraboth celebrate the royal wedding lol

Look forward to getting good results myself big silver back


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> what is with this "we can't mention" thing?


read the stickie about it, its all there mate, id tell you but were not allowed mantion it lol


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> narraboth celebrate the royal wedding lol
> 
> Look forward to getting good results myself big silver back


you have already bought it ya? then try it and tell us! I would trust you more than others on other forums.

I just think as british made stuffs, they can be cheaper.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

@ narraboth - yeah fella got it 2 10ml test cyp 300 vials, will give it a blast and let u know. On a side note, got no pip from my first jab of it last night - 1 ml right quad. Hopefully thats a good sign? Only thing thats hurting is at the bottom of my left delt between the delt and the bicep/tricep.....think I lifted too heavy last night lol


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

usually i got pip on the second day, so if you are good tomorrow then it's good. but test c usually doesn't give much pip anyway. test e gives me no pain at all but sust was annoying. might be just me. Keep us inform two weeks later about your libido everything ok?

(I wanted to add you as my friend so that I will remember to ask you... but don't know how to do it.)


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Click on my name, click view profile then click the pencil next to friends and type my name? Think thats right?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> Click on my name, click view profile then click the pencil next to friends and type my name? Think thats right?


What? Sorry did I miss the reference?


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> What? Sorry did I miss the reference?


No idea what you mean however I was replying to narraboths question in the previous post fella


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

durhamlad said:


> No idea what you mean however I was replying to narraboths question in the previous post fella


hiya, seems that you are not able to be listed as friend or receiving private msg yet.

it's ok, i saved your profile and will ask you about result several weeks later. cheers!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

sorry to bring this back up again, but can anyone who has tried their vials let me know if it's ethyl oleate based? have been told this by a source


----------



## jimbecs (Oct 2, 2010)

bigmack said:


> READ THE RULES.


 very funny ...ker i buy all my gear like the rest of use why the smart comment


----------



## kfckiller (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi there I've recently bought rapid rip 200 10ml vial for a friend.. During injection he passed out stopped breathing went all stiff then a bit later came round and didn't have a clue what happened.. Very scary..... Has anyone experienced this before?? Also there is a really strong smell of like T.C.P which is stinking has anyone also have this problem thanks


----------



## ribeyesteak4 (Jul 17, 2011)

kfckiller said:


> Hi there I've recently bought rapid rip 200 10ml vial for a friend.. During injection he passed out stopped breathing went all stiff then a bit later came round and didn't have a clue what happened.. Very scary..... Has anyone experienced this before?? Also there is a really strong smell of like T.C.P which is stinking has anyone also have this problem thanks


Lol thats clearly a lie or your mate has a real phobia of needles lol.

The TCP smell you are referring to is from the solvent called guaiacol

See this thread:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.afboard.com%2Fforum%2Farchive%2Findex.php%2Ft-29669.html&ei=aLAiTraMItOFhQeEht2jAw&usg=AFQjCNEW3WxvoSlKy9cMXMCvlZNYnMCLPA

Its often combined with ethyl oleate.


----------



## kfckiller (Jun 28, 2011)

True story.. I've asked others and they reckon he hit a vein lol... Thanks for clearing the smell part up much appreciated. So would u say gb is a good UGL?? cheers


----------



## ribeyesteak4 (Jul 17, 2011)

kfckiller said:


> True story.. I've asked others and they reckon he hit a vein lol... Thanks for clearing the smell part up much appreciated. So would u say gb is a good UGL?? cheers


Personally i stick to pharma grade where possible. When i couldnt get my usual Jinan Trenax & Alpha Parabolin i usually get hold of i decided to pin some GB Dual Tren, didnt really expect much as its not a very popular brand but i definitely noticed a strength increase within around 5 days id expect from the acetate.

But again the smell is a bit off putting lol, still... the products look clean and its EO based which is what i like. Nice thin oils, got some slight PIP post injection but nothing to phone my grandma about lol.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

hmm... alot of people seem to have only 2 posts on this thread.. wouldn't risk it when I can get good quality lixus


----------



## Gomez the Chimp (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anyone used the PCT or bulking caps from this company? If so, are they genuine?


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

ribeyesteak4 said:


> Personally i stick to pharma grade where possible. When i couldnt get my usual Jinan Trenax & Alpha Parabolin i usually get hold of i decided to pin some GB Dual Tren, didnt really expect much as its not a very popular brand but i definitely noticed a strength increase within around 5 days id expect from the acetate.


not another one who believes Alpha Pharma is in fact pharma


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Anymore feedback on this lab?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## UncleRoidz (May 9, 2011)

I have some Equipoise with these, anyone used it? It any good? The bottle sticker is a Union Jack, so I wonder what the GB could stand for.

This make is hitting South Wales too.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

such little feedback!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Another bump


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Why is it only people with barely any posts who post or bump in this thread!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

bump:whistling:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

My mates on 8th week of test e, he says his bench has gone up 30kg! Not put on any noticeable size, and i can't really say it's g2g or not coz his diet and training are rubbish. He tells me he thinks it's underdosed, i also know that he thinks steroids are magic lol!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

ive order 20ml test 300mix.

if his bench has gone up 30kg....its gotta be working!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I've only ever seen him bench 80kg though and when he trains alone he gets a 100 lol, now he's on test he get's 110kg (with me not there)..


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been given 20ml tri test mix to try for free.

I start on August 22nd so will report on how it goes.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

All my bits have come, first jab due on monday so will keep you updated


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Im using the Tren Acetate 120, im on my 2nd week atm. Its got a strong smell of TCP which ive read is good because thats the smell of the benzyl alcahol. I have not really had a tren cough although i do feel a tickly feeling in my throat shortly after injecting.

I seem alot fuller already and my strength and energy levels seem up even though im dieting. Im using it as part of my cutting cycle and have got a thread going if anyone is interested in seeing the results of it.

The bottle has the same union flag background.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

after reading this thread i am pretty sure(99.9%  ) gb labs is power hammer labs to, the dosage of all products is exaclty the same and the all power hammer injects had a strong tcp smell to them , just so happens gb labs have the same line up and strong tcp smell,(i only know of one other lab who injects have this smell but cant mention it here) power hammer dissapers , gb turns up with the same line up with the same tcp smell.. you dont have to be sherlock holmes to work it out


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

leeroy_davies said:


> Im using the Tren Acetate 120, im on my 2nd week atm. Its got a strong smell of TCP which ive read is good because thats the smell of the benzyl alcahol. I have not really had a tren cough although i do feel a tickly feeling in my throat shortly after injecting.
> 
> I seem alot fuller already and my strength and energy levels seem up even though im dieting. Im using it as part of my cutting cycle and have got a thread going if anyone is interested in seeing the results of it.
> 
> The bottle has the same union flag background.


 how much are you using and whats the sides like mate?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Started my tri'test on monday, doing 1ml mon,wed and friday.

Each ml contains 100mg prop, 100mg test e, 100mg test c.

Would people say if im not much hornier after 2weeks then its crap stuff?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> Started my tri'test on monday, doing 1ml mon,wed and friday.
> 
> Each ml contains 100mg prop, 100mg test e, 100mg test c.
> 
> Would people say if im not much hornier after 2weeks then its crap stuff?


should defo be feeling the prop by now mate ........


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive not taken Prop for a long time but the last stuff i used was the old Voiromone Prop, i could feel that in me the next day


----------

